# Need help with fry identification



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

So yesterday I decided to put sand in my fry/hospital tank (it’s been empty for 2 days since I moved my harlequin rasboras back to my 20 gallon community tank) and me being lazy I just poured the sand in slowly without emptying the tank because I was kind of in a rush, long story short while the water was still cloudy I found a random fry swimming around and then a few hours later I found another one and I caught them and put them in a breeder box since I just put 4 ghost shrimp in the tank to quarantine and didn’t want to risk the fry getting eaten. The only way I can think of them being in there is they maybe hitched a ride on/in one of the aquarium plants I moved from both my 55 gallon and my 20 gallon community tanks since this tank had no plants or decorations while I was pouring in the sand.

The possibilities are:
Harlequin Rasbora
German Blue Ram
Sterbai Corydora
Venezuelan Black Corydora

as these are the only fish I have both males and females besides my angelfish which just spawned yesterday. Anyone have any idea which species this is?? I looked online but couldn’t find any pictures that gave me a definitive answer. .


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

definitely not corydoras fry, and they do not look like my ram fry, so probably harlequin rasboras - also makes since they are in the plants compared to the other fry


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you recently get any new plants (floating or mosses) from another hobbyist? If so, I have had multiple dwarf rainbowfish species show up in said plants and, on occasion, tetras will also spawn in heavily planted aquariums and survive. 
I would also discount harlequin rasboras because they are difficult to spawn in aquariums and they deposit their eggs on wide leafed plants such as Cryptocoryne or Amazon sword type plants when breeding. They also don’t look like ram, Cory, or Angel fry to me either.

JM2C.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Are they sitting on the bottom or in the mid water swimming around?

Corydoras fry sit on the bottom most of the time. Not sure about rasbora.

If German blue ram is like other dwarf cichild, they hover around the bottom to midwater near the parents and should be more in the main tank near the pair.
Corydoras fry in a community tank will hide in plants and crevices and graze off of the bio film.

The fry doesn't look like they have any yolk left. They should be a couple days old.


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

No new plants from anyone, I moved some java moss from my 55 gallon which has 4 sterbai Cory's and 4 black Venezuelan Cory's, a pair of GBR and my breeding pair of clown angels (but I'm well aware of what their fry looks like) and I moved some java moss from my 20 gallon tank into this tank which is also a 20 gallon which was housing the Harlequin Rasboras (2M, 3F) for a few weeks. I moved everyone and all the decorations out and put a sand substrate in as it didn't have any substrate because I had been using it as my angelfish fry tank for a few months. I was being lazy and figured since the tank was empty for about 3 days, or at least it appeared to be, I didn't even any water out, just slowly poured the sand in and put the decorations and plants back in and added the moss. It was like 3 minutes later that I saw the first baby and maybe 2 hours later saw the second. I put them in a Fluval breeder box with some moss for cover as I had ghost shrimp I was putting in the tank and didn't want them to get eaten. They swim pretty much exclusively at the top and sometimes in the middle. They're starting to look like kinda like Harlequin Rasboras to be honest, they look orange and it looks like they have a black area just before the tail (I'll try to post pictures tomorrow when I get home).


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

No new plants from anyone, I moved some java moss from my 55 gallon which has 4 sterbai Cory's and 4 black Venezuelan Cory's, a pair of GBR and my breeding pair of clown angels (but I'm well aware of what their fry looks like) and I moved some java moss from my 20 gallon tank into this tank which is also a 20 gallon which was housing the Harlequin Rasboras (2M, 3F) for a few weeks. I moved everyone and all the decorations out and put a sand substrate in as it didn't have any substrate because I had been using it as my angelfish fry tank for a few months. I was being lazy and figured since the tank was empty for about 3 days, or at least it appeared to be, I didn't even any water out, just slowly poured the sand in and put the decorations and plants back in and added the moss. It was like 3 minutes later that I saw the first baby and maybe 2 hours later saw the second. I put them in a Fluval breeder box with some moss for cover as I had ghost shrimp I was putting in the tank and didn't want them to get eaten. They swim pretty much exclusively at the top and sometimes in the middle. They're starting to look like kinda like Harlequin Rasboras to be honest, they look orange and it looks like they have a black area just before the tail (I'll try to post pictures tomorrow when I get home).


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

Photos of the fry, I’m now pretty certain they’re Harlequin Rasboras which brings the question of where they were laid and what happened to their siblings. .























Hi


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The siblings were probably dinner even before they were hatched.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That is pretty amazing! 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

